# Verbindung von 2 Wago PFC200 über Modbus UDP mit CoDeSys 2.3



## holden_c (15 Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag,

ich bin noch relativ frisch und etwas grün hinter den Ohren, was die Programmierung von SPS und CoDeSys angeht.

Ich würde mich darüber freuen, wenn mir jemand ein kurze Einführung gibt, wie ich eine Modbus - UDP - Verbindung der beiden SPSn(750-8202) zustande bringe.
Das betrifft zu einem die Konfiguration und Programmierung der Slave/Client und zu anderen den Master/Server.

Beste Grüße

Jan


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (17 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Jan,

um Daten mittels Modbus UDP zwischen zwei Steuerungen auszutauschen kann zum Einen der Baustein ETHERNET_MODBUSMASTER_UDP aus der Bibliothek WagoLibModbus_IP_01.lib genutzt werden.
Die Verwendung beschreibt der Anwendungshinweis a300003 (auf der Wago Webseite "a300003" in der Suche eingeben).
Zum Anderen kann der Modbus Master Konfigurator verwendet werden. Um den Anwendungshinweis zum Konfigurator zu erhalten wende Dich bitte an Support@wago.com .


Grüße


----------

